# Plant ID please.



## Vadim S (Nov 16, 2008)

Brought from Taiwan as Ludwigia sp. mini, diameter of about 1 inch.


----------



## Ajax (Apr 3, 2006)

Wow, how about gorgeous! That plant has a lot of aquascaping potential! You have a winner there, that I'm sure a lot of people will want to get their hands on.


----------

